# When was your female V's first heat cycle?



## anne_wilcrest

It seems like from what I've heard here and from the breeder that female V's have their first heat later(12-18mo) than other dogs (6-12mo)-

Do you think that's true?

When did your V have her first heat cycle?


----------



## harrigab

Ruby had a bit of one (spotting and a bit swollen) last month, she was 6 months old, now at 7.5months she's in a real McCoy one, dripping all over the place and from behind it looks as though she's grown a set of saddlebags!


----------



## kellygh

2 things I have heard or read about heat cycles (don't know how accurate) is 1) smaller dogs tend to have their 1st heat at a younger age 2) most dogs tend to follow their mom's time frame. Pumpkin's mother had her 1st heat at 12m. Pumpkin @ 12.5 m


----------



## fullscale

ours is in her first heat cycle at 11 months and the saddle bags are a bit ugly


----------



## Vida

Not until 20months ,and not since.. She's nearly three!
She's just had a full medical,so nothing obviously amiss. Next step is blood testing her hormone levels etc..


----------



## rideandy

Milly is 9.5 months and started her 1st one last Sunday, she is a bit down in the dumps at the moment.


----------



## Mileysmom

Miley had it at 12 months old and now we waiting for the next one


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Penny is nine months and has had no signs yet. Can't remember how old her mama was but I'm going to ask now. I'm nervous about it all the time!


----------



## Suliko

My little Pacsirta is 13 months and is in heat right now. I am still not sure when she started it ??? I mean, I don't know when the swelling started because it might have been for a long time. 
Here are my mommy ramblings about her heat: http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,6869.0.html


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

Luna was 2 weeks shy of her 1st birthday


----------



## threefsh

Riley's first heat was around 8 or 9 months (I forget). She and her sister were both exposed to a female in heat at the "fun field day" and I'm convinced that's what set off both their heats (they started at exactly the same time).


----------



## kellygh

Pumpkin was 12.5 months. We had her spayed at 18m.


----------



## SteelCityDozer

I asked about Penny's mom and she was 11 mos so I have two more months possibly. I'm nervous about it all the time and constantly checking her out for signs. *sigh* TMI?


----------



## VictoriaW

15 months here...same age as Mummy & litter mates.


----------



## adrino

SteelCityDozer said:


> Penny is nine months and has had no signs yet. Can't remember how old her mama was but I'm going to ask now. I'm nervous about it all the time!


Hey SteelCityDozer, I asked my breeder too at the time but she couldn't remember when Elza's mother had her first heat but the other 3 girls didn't have their heat when Elza did at 6,5 months old. 



threefsh said:


> Riley's first heat was around 8 or 9 months (I forget). She and her sister were both exposed to a female in heat at the "fun field day" and I'm convinced that's what set off both their heats (they started at exactly the same time).


As threefsh's girl Elza was exposed too to another vizsla in heat at the time and she came into heat probably a couple of weeks later! Coincidence? Not sure!


----------



## pippylongstocking

Ester had her first season at 9 months. Symptoms weren't hard to spot, and she was also a bit moody beforehand, lost a bit of weight and at times, more clingy than normal. Her 'bean' has returned to normal, but her boobies are still a little swollen! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## dmp

9 days short of 1 year.  Today, in fact.


----------



## KB87

dmp said:


> 9 days short of 1 year.  Today, in fact.


Haeden said "congrats on becoming a woman, little sissy!"


----------

